# A Journal by Pappy.



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

My Journal!!
Well, I do think it is time I finally started a journal! I find myself again in a rut and I need POSITIVE support.
I already know a good 95% of you will disagree with what I???m doing right now???but I treat it as a problem which needs solving. 

Background
My name is Cayla and I???m 18 years old. I live in Edmonton Alberta and I am upgrading all my sciences so I can get into some sort of medical degree.
I started ???training??? when I was 15. My mom, at the time, was an alcoholic and she said some pretty mean things to me (like for example, she would monitor how much sugar I???d put in my tea) which eventually lead me to be so self conscious I developed an eating disorder. To this day I haven???t fully recovered, but I believe with the right diet and exercise I???ll get the confidence I???ve always desired.

Current Exercise plan
I gain muscle so incredibly easy it is sick. I???m a relatively ???larger framed??? girl (think Brigitte Nielsen, just not 6???1). But because of my muscle mass, I lose fat relatively easy, so ???leaning out??? doesn???t take me long???when I stick to it.
I used to do weights daily (legs twice a week) but because of my muscle gain, I???m going to cut it down to 3 or less days a week. Big muscle???s isn???t quite the look I am going for
I???ll usually superset two body parts (not just for the cardiovascular benefit, but to not get bored)
I do cardio 5-7 days a week. An hour to an hour and a half a day, which is broken into sections. Morning Cardio is done on an empty stomach, and I usually have the most energy first thing so it???s moderate/heavy intensity. Most of my cardio is done in the morning because I hate wasting my night doing cardio. I may do another heavy session at night like HIIT depending on how I am feeling.
I hate the elliptical but I???ll use it sometimes because I get shin splints like a bitch sometimes. I mostly stick to the treadmill and spinning classes.

Diet
This is the ???ghey??? part. I???ve found that low calorie works pretty well for me. I???m still able to maintain some lean muscle at around 1300 calories a day. On Monday, I started fooling around with my macros. Some days have carbs, some days don???t. I hate that but eh???just seeing what works.

Meal One
Is either:
-	One lo carb/ high protein smoothie (aprox 280 cal, 6 grams of carb, 28 grams of protein)
-	200mL egg whites (100) with chopped up veggies
-	Or last but not least, 1/3 c oatmeal  (150), ½ c Soy (35), ½ an apple (40) totaling 225 cals. (carb days)
Meal two
-	200mL egg whites, with chopped veggies (100) + protein bar (210)
-	Carb days are two pieces of fruit (120) with 1c carrots (50)

Meal three
3oz chicken (150), 2 tbsp light dressing (40), salad (20)

Meal four
3/4c fat free cottage cheese (135)

Meal five
Same as meal three, or another protein smoothie
If my cals are low I???ll usually have a couple tbsp of a fat (Udo???s Oil, PB)


Day 1:
First day of my ???plan???. Getting ready to get lean for summer. I have a few photo-shoots in line and I want to look and feel my best! I just finished spring break and it was a good time for reflection. It was also a good time for me to neglect my diet and exercise plan and eat like shit. Hoorah. Relatively boring break. Got mega loaded on the weekend with a friend of mine and ended up puking all over my doorstep. Next day I could barely walk I was so ill.
But Day 1, has been peachy. Started the morning out with an hour of cardio. I was invited to a spin class (which I love) so I really got to a great start. Diet was good throughout the day. When I got back into Spruce Grove from the city, I went back to the gym and started with some HIIT for 20 minutes. I did somewhat of a leg day. Trying to get rid of some muscle however so I just stuck to resistance training

Diet
M1: protein smoothie (280)
M2: Yogurt and some carrots, and a zone bar (310)
M3: 3oz of chicken, salad, and dressing, (200)
M4: ¾ c of yogurt (135)
M5: Protein Smoothie (280)
M6: a couple tbsp PB (200)

Exercise
Morning cardio: 60 min
Evening cardio: 20 min
Resistance training (4 sets 25)
-	Pelvic thrusts, weighted donkey kicks, piles, step-ups
( I felt like the biggest pansy bitch in the world I hate not lifting)

Day 2
Today was kind of a downer. I got up and went to the gym but cardio lagged on and I was grumpy. The day I did noting but study. I DID have plans on going to the gym for round #2, but ended up hanging out with a friend of mine and played XBOX for about 6 hours. Didn???t get home until really late.
Diet
M1: protein smoothie (280)
M2: 200mL egg whites, a zone bar (310)
M3: 3 oz chicken, salad, dressing (200)
(Yes, that is all I ate all day when I went to my friends we literally did NOTHING but play games)

Exercise
45 minutes morning cardio on empty stomach
ABS: Decline crunch, Weighted Twist, Side bends. All preformed until exhaustion

Day 3
Today is day 3
I slept in because I was tired from the night before and I feel like shit. I???m all bloated too which is always a real plus. Won???t be exercising today, have exams tomorrow.
M1: 1/2c oats, ½ apple, ½ c soy, 2 tbsp PB (475)
M2: 2 oranges (120)
M3: 3 oz chicken, salad, dressing (200)
M4: Will be ¾ c cottage cheese (135)
M5: same as m3 (200)

Anyway. That???s me. I know you won???t like what I just posted haha


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

On a side note
Stats
Height: 5'7
Weight: Dono
Squat: 200lbs
Curl: 25
Press: 75lbs
Waist: 30

Thats all i know for now I'll add some more later


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats on the new Journal Cayla


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Cayla ! Congratz on starting up a journal!

Now I know you already said that a good 95% of us will disagree with your current "plan" .. and you're right! Seriously that is way too little food to support the level of activity you're currently doing, and it's honestly just feeding the disorder and the mentality that fewer calories = better ..
I know it's a hard 'rut' to get out of, speaking from experience (in fact I'm still working through some of my own issues in regards to food..) but honestly though those are starvation numbers!
What do you plan on doing once you 'hit a wall' and weight loss halts? Your already doing so much cardio, and your calories are already so low .. in my opinion your leaving yourself no wheres to go once progress stalls ..


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> On a side note
> Stats
> Height: 5'7
> Weight: Dono
> ...



200lb squat eh? damn girl, that is some good stuff


----------



## Mista (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice to see you starting a journal, Goodluck!


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 4, 2007)

lot of Cardio have fun up there in the arctic tundra!  Guess its cool if you ice skate alot

"To this day I haven???t fully recovered, but I believe with the right diet and exercise I???ll get the confidence I???ve always desired."       

Confidence and sense of self should come from within everything else is just temporary and will never bring true happiness.  I found this out the hard way


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't think this journal will last long, but good luck!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

I know you don't want nitpicking, but be careful not to cut cals too low. If you cut them too low weight loss can halt and you gotta jack em back up and it is just an annoying process, so be careful.

and - good luck.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 4, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> 200lb squat eh? damn girl, that is some good stuff



I agree, pretty good for a girl your age, especially one that's not competing in powerlifting.


----------



## goob (Apr 5, 2007)

Good luck. Hoping for plenty of ...um,...progress pics....preferbly nude.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks all! Yah like I said, It's trhe shits right now My cals are too low but i dont know what to eat? It feels like if I even add 100 calories i pu on weight

April 5

Slept in Again. I have 3 exams today so I was up studying all night (followed by talking on the phone for like 3 hourse...le sigh)
Suppost to be going for coffee with a friend today in the core. I'm tempted to get a "shit" drink but i think I'll just stick too tea.

I am planning on going to the gym for a few hours tonight. Want to do some weights today...I'm feeling deprived
Chest and tris i think. Need to firm up the goodies!!

Havent ate much today

m1= 1/3 c oatmeal, 1/2c soy, apple, pb (300)
m2= zone bar (210)
m3= 3 oz chicken, salad, no dress (170)

I need suggestions for snacks. I dont have time really to cook up rice and I heard I shouldnt have fruit while I'm cutting. I'm tired of cottage cheese. it tastes like plastic.

Workout tonight will consist of supersetting
Incline press/ Tricep Extension
Incline Flye/ Reverse cable tricep extension
Flye with cables/ Dips or tricep pulldown with bar.

Burnout with pushups!
thinking hour and a half of cardio tonight...


I have no school for 5 days so will be hitting the gym hard.


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2007)

oats + skim milk

microwave

add PB first, then whey, mix well

freeze in pan

then you got protein carb bars


----------



## DontStop (Apr 5, 2007)

That sounds pretty good actually. My mom gave me some protein bar recipe to make. She's training for another marathon so she's really watching what she's eating n such.

somethings wrong with my ankles today i can barely walk.
Looks like it'll be the damn elliptical tonight


I think I'm going to be focussing alot more on my upper body. My lower body is really strong but my upper body is weak. I can barely do 10 pushups.

New Goal: be able to do 25 pushups by the end of the month.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)

It sounds like you need a new program. 
Something that gets you excited to train again, something based around your specific body type and goals.

DontStop besides being able to do 25 pushups what are some of your other goals?

You sound like a girl I used to date she had great genes too. Her body could build muscle so easy... 
Your type of body is the type that most people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for at night. lol         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 meow. True story.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 5, 2007)

Goals
Physically
-  Lose some (not all, I'm proud of the strength in my legs) of my muscle mass in my glutes. It's like a rock and really round but It's unproportioned!
- tone up the ol' shoulders. I have very broad ones and I would love to show them off more
- Tone, Not gain in the upper body. My problem area is my triceps. They are strong you just can't see the muscle though. It looks flabbish!
- Get a money maker, not a gross "he man" money maker but a nice little aarow

Mentally
- Be comfortable with myself! I'm so shy and self concious about my body that I won't even go out sometimes...even though i know im not fat. It's all weird mental shit.
- Recover from my Bullimia
- Not feeling guilty if i endulge once in awhile (which essentially leads to my purging)

Socially
- I need more girlfriends, all my friends are boys!

Misc.
-  Want to move out by summer. Might be moving to panarama outside of calgary with my best gf...or west end of edmonton.
- New job. Just quit my old one...got offered a job at hooters but i dont feel like subjecting myself to the bullshit that can happen there.

Educationally
- Get into the University of Guelph...or Saskatoon
- If that fails then NAIT or SAIT for cytotechnology program.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyway, I won't be on again until Tuesday. I'll log everything however and post it all for you when I get the chance. please leave me some diet suggestions it's a really big rut for me.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 10, 2007)

Well
Was a very long weekend for me
Friday was pretty good as far as workouts
I forget what I ate but I did back and shoulders ( most were 3 sets of 15, but in some exercises I would add some extra sets until failure)
- Barbell Rear Delt Row
-  Lateral raises one arm at a time, and then a burn out using both arms
-  Power cleans (could only do 40lbs because I had "obstacles" to get over when doing this one...)
-  An exercise my friend showed me involving cables. You cross the two over and then do pull out like you're doing a flye...hard to explain but burns
-  Close grip lat pull downs
-  Wide grip pull downs
- Seated Rowe (machine)
- Seated Rowe (cable)
-  One arm dumbbell Rowe
-  Reverse Grip bent over Rowe
-  Reverse butterfly

Then did 45 minutes of cardio on the elliptical. I hate using the elliptical but I do believe I have a stress fracture on my right foot...So I'm stuck using stupid no stress cardio exercises. Kept my HR at about 180 the whole time.

Later that night was good. I went to "Shooter" with the BF. I love movies like that, and marky mark was an added bonus.

Saturday I was really lazy and did close to nothing.
I did like biceps and Triceps. 2 Exercises haha I was so sore form the day before.
3 sets of 12
-  Hammer Curls
-Cable triceps pull down
-Nose breaker
-Barbell Curl

After me and my friend went offroading. Later that night I got wrecked at the bar and made out with a girl (supposedly I hardly remember. I doubt I did because I'm as straight as an arrow...but who knows._

Yesterday was buts
I went for an hour walk, then did 45 minutes really intense cardio on the elliptical

Later that night I went to another gym and did weights
I did my "max squat" like 3 sets of 5 around 175lbs followed by a lot of hi rep squats (maybe only using 30lbs)
I supersetted those with a standing shoulder press
Went into piles, 3 sets 15, 30lbs supersetted with lat raise
Then Leg press, 3 sets 12, 160lbs (I can go heavier but I was doing higher reps)
Leg curl, 3 sets 15, 50lbs.

All that and then followed it with 15 mins on step mill.



Today so far I've done nothing...will go to gym tonight
So far I've had

Meal 1
1/3 c oats
1/2 c soy
1/2 c chopped strawberry's

Meal two
Peas and carrots
And a homemade protein "cookie"


----------



## DontStop (Apr 11, 2007)

K, Monday's Workout is STILL killing me. I woke up this morning and My quads were screaming. I can barely walk up and down the stairs. I think I'll just do some moderrate cardio tonight.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 11, 2007)

gee wiz, good squats....


IBseanmakesfunofmefornotbeingawholelotstrongerandimaguyandolder*


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Your workouts look very demanding kind of like Andrew. lol

What do you do for your warm up? Do you stretch at the end of your training sessions?


----------



## kinkery (Apr 11, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I don't think this journal will last long, but good luck!



agreed


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Give the girl a chance!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2007)

Have you ever thought about coming to America for college?


----------



## kinkery (Apr 11, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Have you ever thought about coming to America for college?



nice try


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2007)

kinkery said:


> nice try



It was actually an honest question, but if you want to play it like that, she's certainly welcome to visit the Big Ten's finest: Indiana University and sleep in my bed...


----------



## kinkery (Apr 11, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> It was actually an honest question, but if you want to play it like that, she's certainly welcome to visit the Big Ten's finest: Indiana University and sleep in my bed...


----------



## DontStop (Apr 11, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Your workouts look very demanding kind of like Andrew. lol
> 
> What do you do for your warm up? Do you stretch at the end of your training sessions?



I usually will walk to the gym because it is in walking distance...i usually finish with cardio and do 10 minutes of cool down at the end of that, but stretching, not so much


----------



## kinkery (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## DontStop (Apr 12, 2007)

Why rolling of the eyes?
I used to be pretty strecthy, i was a competetive synchronized swimmer for a pretty long time. Im still felxible i just always forget to stretch lol


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I used to be pretty strecthy


 
Can we get some pictures of that?


----------



## DontStop (Apr 12, 2007)

i was like 14
but sure


----------



## DontStop (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyways, Last night i was up late. Skimped out on the gym again but for good reason. my quds are still soooo sore and There's still something wrong with my right foot. It's quite painful to even put weight on it...


Going to the doctor this week. My mom thinks it's a stress fracture...I hope it's not more serious. If i dont hang out with the BF tonight im going to try and do cardio on the bike or something (boooring)


----------



## DontStop (Apr 18, 2007)

Alright, I haven't posted for awhile much due to thefact I havent had alot of time to go to the gym.

So here's an update:
I have a stress fracture on the top of my right foot. Which is mega gay because it hurts to even walk! It also means thast my cardio is restricted to stupid elliptical, stupid stationary bike, and stupid jacobs ladder. Mind you, me going hard on the treadmill is probably why i have this.

I decided for the next couple weeks I'm going to stick to the light cardio and focus mostly on body weight exercises (pushups, pullups, all that super fun stuff). I will, a couple times a week, incorporate weights, but not too much due to my ability to bulk

As far as diet is right now, Not going so well because my mom doesnt buy me groceries for my diet. because of my bullimia she feels the need to lock up everything, so i'm pretty much stuck with lettuce and egg whites. I don't know what to do. She also wants me to move out by the end of the month, even though I'm not even done my semester at school. I'm so stressed, I have nowhere to live and not enough money to move out on my own right now. i literally JUST turned 18.

On a positive note, Anthony texted me last night because I've been ignoring his ass (since Sundays events)
He was like "oh too good to tlk to me eh?"
i was like well now you know how it feels. whatever. bu yah, positive, umm my friends from Calgary are coming up on the 27th and then we are all going to the mountains for the weekend. We have 2 condos, 12 peaople, mostly couples. will be a riot im pretty excited


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2007)

How do you think the stress fracture came out?


----------



## DontStop (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't know. My Running shoes are getting worn down a bit. i go on the treadmill ALOT because i feel it works best for burning fat. I also walk everywhere, and for some reason, I don't think DC's are a brand of choice when walking everywhere. Like it wasnt like a splint where i could kind of feel it coming, this one just BAM all of a sudden it hurt to even put weight on my foot. I read on the net it takes 6-8 weeks to heal, I'm going to the doc again this week to get a tensor and that jazz (care tips for my footsie)


----------



## DontStop (May 3, 2007)

May 2nd
The 2nd was an alright day. I slept in and missed my morning cardio, but i think i made up for it in weights that night. My foot is feeling somewhat better so i got back into the swing of things. Yesterday was supposed to be just back and legs, but i ended up going to the gym again with a friend and did a bunch of parts

Workout one
Squats 30lbs until failure (warmup)
Squats 40lbs until failure
Squat rack: Bar until fauilure
Suat 50lbs in plates X 12
Squats 100 lbs in weights X 10

(Didnt do max today..i didnt feel like being soar all week)

Leg curl 3 sets 15 X 55lbs
Cable kickback 3 sets per leg until failure at 35lbs (burrrned)
Leg Press 4 sets 15 of 180lbs

Shoulders/ back
Standing overhead Press 3 sets of 15 of 15lbs w/ lat pulldowns 3 X 15 at 70lbs
Lateral Raise 3 sets 15 of 15lbs w/ close grip pulldown at 75lbs 3X15
Bentover rowe with barbell 3 X 15 50lbs
Military press (my shoulders/back were dead i could hardly do any)
Front Raise 3 X 15 15lbs

May 3rd
Yet again i slept in this morning because i was pooped from yesterday. But tonight I'm planning on just doing some cardio (our and a half maybe???)


----------



## DontStop (May 4, 2007)

So yesterday was great. My foot was feeling awesome. I went to the gym intending just to walk on an incline on the treadmill, but my foot felt so good i ran for a good 80 minutes.

Pissed off though, a gay friend left a comment on my nexopia asking who my BF was and my BF read it and took it the wrong way and for some reason i was trying to get with my gay friend? was very odd and actually made me really upset


----------



## NordicNacho (May 4, 2007)

Maybe he has a crush on your boyfriend?  He may be trying to steal your man.


----------



## DontStop (May 4, 2007)

Well I told jean my BF's name, so jean went through my friends list and found him and then meesaged him an emoticon of two guys holding hands. so anthony looked at his page and saw me and jean were tlking (anthony was loaded) and he got way mad and forgot to read thast jean was gay. so he message me while i was at the gym "WHO IS JEAN BLAH BLAH DONT PLAY ME BLAH BLAH"
OOO i was soooo mad


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 7, 2007)

A girl like you needs to understand, jealousy is an obvious worry when you're someone who's greatly desired by a lot of other guys.  There's the fact that he may have a deal of insecurity about himself but a lot of it also would have to do with the fact that you don't seem to have been dating him for very long and as you've said, you haven't had sex with him either.  

All this shows the relationship is still easily ended at this point... who wouldn't be worried??  You said yourself he doesn't know Jean's gay.  Just calm down, talk it out, and if anything reassure him so he'll think twice before jumping to conclusions next time.


----------



## DontStop (May 8, 2007)

Well there will be no need to do that because we broke up this weekend. And i was an idiot about it
We were supposed to hang out but he flat out ditched me and wouldnt return my calls. So then i jumped to conclusions and assumed he was cheating on me because he has a history of it with other girls. So i just got mad and left him a bunch of messages. and then i got drunk and felt bad about it, and in my drnken stuper i told him i didnt blame him if he cheated on me blah blah. really dumb. now i feel like shit, and even though he was a prick to me i miss him.

Anyways

Yesterday i Did legs
Pile's 20X20lbs, 15X30, 13X40, 20X20, 15X30, 20X20
Deadlifts 40lbs until failure, 3 sets 60lbs X 15
Leg Press: 3 sets 12 180lbs, 3 sets 20X90lbs
Kickbacks: 3 sets per leg until failure

Then this morning i walked on an incline for 50 minutes....and now im at school


----------



## kicka19 (May 8, 2007)

nice journal, this thing is like a book


----------



## DontStop (May 8, 2007)

Well the things that happen to me outside the gym affect my training and diet
for example, after i broke up with my BF on saturday, i went to the casino with some ppl and ate a plate of wontons, then that night i drank about 6 coolers and an abundance of shots, and before i got home from my night of drinking (which was about 5 a.m) i had a sausage mcmuffin
all because i was really upset.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 8, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> nice journal, this thing is like a book




you mean a novel


----------



## NordicNacho (May 8, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Well the things that happen to me outside the gym affect my training and diet
> for example, after i broke up with my BF on saturday, i went to the casino with some ppl and ate a plate of wontons, then that night i drank about 6 coolers and an abundance of shots, and before i got home from my night of drinking (which was about 5 a.m) i had a sausage mcmuffin
> all because i was really upset.




your 18 I used to day that everyday in college and I was still in great shape.  live it up   don't forget the bong rips  a lot of bc indoor up there


----------



## DontStop (May 8, 2007)

No i gain weight so  easy it's disgusting.
I'm too scared to cheat anyways because it was always frowned down upon in my family. and if u eat like shit then my parents would lay a huge  guilt trip on me.

as far as bong rips, my aunty has a place on Bear Mountain, just outside of victoria and she grows. it's her main source of income, she has a shop full, 2 chicken coups full, a backyard full, and a shed full.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 8, 2007)

lot of good outdoor up in that part of the country.  Will make you trip out not just sit on the couch and watch tv and stuff your face.  

this is a clone only strain from up.  One of the all time greats
Texada Timewarp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nate K (May 8, 2007)

Stop eating like shit and bitching about guys.

Your aunty!!!!!!1 woah....2 chicken coups full haha


----------



## DontStop (May 8, 2007)

lol i ate like shit one day.
and i cant help but bitch about anthony.
le sigh

Anyways, all my shit eating was cancelled out yesterday and this morning because i busted my ass


----------



## DontStop (May 8, 2007)

And as far as my aunty and her stash goes...christ it's strong.
Me and another fellow at my aunties place smoked some and we ended up laughing at a commercial for 20 minutes because it was blue.
She also taught me how to make hash.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 8, 2007)

Shit happens. My relationship almost ended because of the similar reason lol.


----------



## DontStop (May 8, 2007)

le sigh
look at him though

but apparently in his last relationship he cheated on his gf like everyday with randoms. so iono if he cheated on me or not. we are presently not tlking


----------



## NordicNacho (May 8, 2007)

but apparently in his last relationship he cheated on his gf like everyday with randoms. so iono if he cheated on me or not. we are presently not tlking


sounds like a keeper to me


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 8, 2007)

Maybe he did maybe he didnt. I guess it all depends...
lol I think I've seen him in West ed someday..he seems similar..or i could be wrong.


----------



## DontStop (May 8, 2007)

oh god hes always in west ed
his name is anthony and if u see him tell him cayla says go fuck himself


----------



## DontStop (May 8, 2007)

and that i want him


----------



## Bakerboy (May 8, 2007)

Maybe you need to switch to women for awhile.


----------



## DontStop (May 8, 2007)

nah im as straight as an aarow


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 8, 2007)

To Canada with me! my damsel is truly single now!

Don't worry about the wontons, just call it a cheat day and move on.  There's always going to be bumps and having a nasty breakup is definitely a cause for a bump.  At least you're back on here and focused again.

And Nate this is HER JOURNAL so she can bitch about her ex all she wants!


----------



## Nate K (May 8, 2007)

Haha, what a douch.  I like that earring.  Canada is funny


----------



## Nate K (May 8, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> To Canada with me! my damsel is truly single
> 
> And Nate this is HER JOURNAL so she can bitch about her ex all she wants!





True


----------



## DontStop (May 8, 2007)

hehe thanks P-max
Yah yesterday i bought a new trance CD and worked out nice and hard to it.
I love working out when I'm mad. And to make things even better, my legs are leaning right out so my glute development is really noticeable.

Yah i hadnt had wontons in eons, but to kind of balance things out i had a salad with them.

The booze later killed me though haha
I was with, funny enough, one of my ex's and his friends, and then another car of people. Anyways, we all went drinking in a field and the cops came. and the driver of the other car got nailed with having no license on him, no insurance, and he was drrunk
$6000 fine.

But our car was good to go.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 8, 2007)

Yes... work those glutes.  Yeah working out angry is good you have an enhanced adrenal response, almost like what you'd get artificially from drugs like ephedra.

I suppose the answer to the ephedra ban is just watch a short video of some guy slapping your mother right before you run.  Personally I'd run 20 miles then go kill someone hahaha.


----------



## DontStop (May 8, 2007)

yah i tick really easy to alot of things.
My stepdad is putting up the punching bag tonight so im going to use that too, as butch as that is.
but i used to be horrible when i was mad id break furniture and punch holes in walls...but thats when i was really bullimic and my mood would change like that.


----------



## DontStop (May 8, 2007)

by the way, i put a new pic in my gallery of my now dark hair


----------



## Bakerboy (May 8, 2007)

DontStop said:


> yah i tick really easy to alot of things.
> My stepdad is putting up the punching bag tonight so im going to use that too, as butch as that is.
> but i used to be horrible when i was mad id break furniture and punch holes in walls...but thats when i was really bullimic and my mood would change like that.



Hitting/ kicking a bag is great, just make sure you tape your hands. It's easy to injure your wrists and hands if you don't. 

You could also jump rope as another form of cardio. To me rope work is like sex, the more tricks you know the greater the satisfaction. I don't know why more people don't do it. Just make sure you do it on a cushy surface- not concrete.  

I don't know how people run on treadmills or ride indoor bikes. I like to do as much as I can cardio wise outside.


----------



## DontStop (May 8, 2007)

Yah i like rididng my bike and such outside, but i cant run outside. For some reason i get bored of it really fast, and running on the treadmill is easier on my joints, because im prone to shin splints.
Also, when im listening to trance, i go into a trance on the treadmill haha and dont pay attention to anything


----------



## Mista (May 8, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Yah i like rididng my bike and such outside, but i cant run outside. For some reason i get bored of it really fast, and running on the treadmill is easier on my joints, because im prone to shin splints.
> Also, *when im listening to trance, i go into a trance* on the treadmill haha and dont pay attention to anything



I can relate to that.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 8, 2007)

> oh god hes always in west ed
> his name is anthony and if u see him tell him cayla says go fuck himself



Lol. I'll make sure to tell him that. I'm not always visiting west ed i juts live near by so i walk through the mall. I hope he doesn't start shit with "OH How do you know Cayla" Lol.

Nice pics btw.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 9, 2007)

Yeah I'd train more outside if it would stop frickin RAINING... it's MAY for god sakes...


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> Lol. I'll make sure to tell him that. I'm not always visiting west ed i juts live near by so i walk through the mall. I hope he doesn't start shit with "OH How do you know Cayla" Lol.
> 
> Nice pics btw.



He lives near there too. He txted me last night an apologized to me. He would start shit hes a little nut ball, but say something anyway hahah


Yesterday sucked because i couldnt go to the gym...had to work. Work was dead so i ended up scrubbing everything! people can smoke at my work so smoke always sticks to the walls and glass so i have to clean it.
I walked home though. which was nice. A good 3 miles or so.

Slept in this morning because i worked late. I'm at school now and I'm planning my workout for tonight.
I'm thinking back and bi's tonight with a fare share of cardio. i feel like running.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 9, 2007)

What do your training splits look like?  Are you doing more total body type compound workouts since you're going more for overall calorie burn and toning?


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

I'm supersetting 2 different groups...usually
Full Body doesn do anything for me

It usually goes
Legs
Back and Bis
Chest and Tris
Then another legs w/ shoulders


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

Well, Anthony and I just talked. We're dating again haha


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

Last night I had a just peachy workout. I got to the gym about 6 and was there till 9.
I did back with triceps
Wide grip pulldowns, 3 sets 12, 1 set till failure
Reverse Cable Tricep Extension 3 sets 15, 2 sets until failure
Close grip pulldowns, 3 sets 12, 1 set until failure
Cable pulldown (tris) 3 sets 15, 2 until failure
Seated Rowe 3 sets 15
Lat Rowe 3 sets 15

Cardio: 1 hour really intense running followed by 20 minutes of good strecthing.

When i was doing triceps today, the front of my shoulders really started to hurt...more so then my tris. I dont know why? It happened welst doing pulldowns.

My diet yesterday was bland though...i didnt really eat but i had alot of energy. I'm planning on doing shoulders tonight


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 10, 2007)

> He lives near there too. He txted me last night an apologized to me. He would start shit hes a little nut ball, but say something anyway hahah


 


> Well, Anthony and I just talked. We're dating again haha


 
Can i still just walk up to him and say something weird  if i see him lol. Just for the heck of it.

Oh and Dontstop, one more question. I know your upgrading for nait or UOfA and I don't know where your upgrading so Im taking a wild guess and say Centrehigh? if so, do you know any close gyms there?. I live far, no car yet and I'd like to do my workouts after school or before.


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

Yah go hard haha. He's really shy so he probably won't even say anything...
Mind you...he did beak out a gay guy...ke ke ke

Yah I'm at Center High. It's faster and more efficient then Norquest. There is a Club Fit about a block away on Jasper Ave, right next to the second cup. on either 103rd or 104th street, something like that. There is a gym IN the school, but it only has a couple weight machines and cardio equipment...plus you have to be signed up for gym class.
Also, since it's downtown, there are alot of buildings where you can run the stairs.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 10, 2007)

> Yah go hard haha. He's really shy so he probably won't even say anything...
> Mind you...he did beak out a gay guy...ke ke ke
> 
> Yah I'm at Center High. It's faster and more efficient then Norquest. There is a Club Fit about a block away on Jasper Ave, right next to the second cup. on either 103rd or 104th street, something like that. There is a gym IN the school, but it only has a couple weight machines and cardio equipment...plus you have to be signed up for gym class.
> Also, since it's downtown, there are alot of buildings where you can run the stairs.


 
Haha I'll talk to him then. He broke a gay guy..lol nice. I like the shy type    Lol jk.

Cool Thanks. Ya i was told about center high being better and thanks, I was afraid of not being able to workout in center high cause I got 3 courses to finish and all. I'll just check around Club fit or something then.


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

Yah. I really do adore him though. I like him so much it hurts.
I sound so pathetic it's disgusting...I'm usually a man eater...le sigh.

Yah center high has alot of resources and can hook you up with colleges etc. they have career advisors n such. Beauty campus too..right on boardwalk.
I bus here from spruce gorve...I dont get my celica until sept.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 10, 2007)

> Yah. I really do adore him though. I like him so much it hurts.
> I sound so pathetic it's disgusting*...I'm usually a man eater*...le sigh.


 
It's all good. I could start talking like that and feel pathetic. but the part i had in bold was shocking ;D haha.



> Yah center high has alot of resources and can hook you up with colleges etc. they have career advisors n such. Beauty campus too..right on boardwalk.
> I bus here from spruce gorve...I dont get my celica until sept.


Yea I heard about their special programs for post secondary education stuff. Its really nice actually, I still don't know whats gonna happen overall, im not used to Edmonton Education system yet lol, I did move from Toronto not long ago. 

I live like.5mins driving across west ed..I dont know what my location is called lol. I take the 14 to west ed and I have to take the 1 or 2 to center high..i gotta look that up..I dont want to be lost.

Edit: I just had a fight with my gf last night..for a dumb comment i made. it sucks cause she is PMSing and I should have backed off. Well I appologized and all but ugh she is still a bit sad.


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

I just get bored of most guys. Anthony's intreguing because he's obtuse.

Spruce grove is 15 minutes out of edmonton on the 16A/Yellowhead. I take the 197.
Alberta Education is harder...But we have more scholarships and government programs for students. The students here are prioritized way more then any group of people (seniors etc)


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 10, 2007)

Ya the education here is harder. Probably because there is less violence here lol. I've seen a fight since I came here now in toronto I would get to opportunity to once a month hear someone get shot or someone die lol.

I personally hate school. Always have. I just want to finish and go to University and leave lol. Like right now, im in computer class. The teach doesn't care what we do at all..the guy on my left is playing a game and the guy on my right is looking up chicks on this graphics website...im bored to hell lol.



> I dont get my celica until sept.


Whats that? heh


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

Education here is harder because we have higher expectations. Edmonton is actually one of the murder capitals of Canada, just last week a club owner got shot in the back of the head and his staff were tied up in the back.

I like school... I like challenging myself physically and mentally. I can't wait for secondary because then i can learn about somethingI enjoy instead of having to learn about shit unrelated to my career choice. I'm in chem class, in a. "education enhanced computer lab" alot of the cirriculum is on the computer...

A Celica is a car...
I'm getting a 2004 i believe. that or a 92.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 10, 2007)

Education is harder and different. Edmonton values education more then other places..
Another club owner got shot..shit..I gotta go look up on that in the news lol.

Personally, I liked school until grade 5. Grade 6 i changed school 4times in one year, then moving out of quebec to toronto I was forced to skip grade 7. And Ever since I've been changing schools..overall 14schools so I never had time to settle down or anything.
And ya, University will be a good change for once even if its going to be a lot harder. Atleast It'll be something we like to study.

A celica is a car....
then obviously I dont know cars as much as i thought, 
I'm probably getting a honda civic or acura tsx (my dad wants to pay half) next january (I got my learners couple months ago)


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

Yah i liked school until grade 9 when i got an eating disorder and i couldnt concentrate on anything. But I am smart when I apply myself and am not being gay about my diet.
Yah it was a toss up between a celica and an eclipse. My step dad is paying for most of mine. H'es partial to the celica. I would also like a nissan 240SX with a body kit.
My friend cory's uncle has a red supra. It's sex on wheels...
My grandpa has a 300ZX which i would love to have!! But eh...i can only dream.
I was also considering buting my friend rays Subaru WRX. It's a beauty it's silver with a black hood and an air scoop with a blowout valve and a wicked huge exhaust.

Get the Acura. My friend in Calgarys has a Type S...wicked cars...


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 10, 2007)

haha nice.

I got into all cars and stuff a few months ago. Your grandpa has a nice car .. I was thinking of a nissan too but cant.

ugh shit i gtg. class is over. ttyl. I'll get the acura lol.


----------



## DontStop (May 10, 2007)

Damn rights grandpappy has a nice car. Hes not doing to bad for himself. lucky fucker has 2 condos in canmore and one in mexico.
le sigh

yah get the acura..they are cool...everyone up here has a civic or a prelude.


----------



## Mista (May 10, 2007)

Go the 240SX or WRX


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 10, 2007)

> Damn rights grandpappy has a nice car. Hes not doing to bad for himself. lucky fucker has 2 condos in canmore and one in mexico.
> le sigh



When you say Lucker Fucker...damn right thats true. Fuck houses are so expensive here..

I have decided to get the acura but I still got like 10more months so I might change my mind..I dont want anything big (hummers or vans) or too small just enough for..2 or 4 people, good looking and "modern" .


----------



## DontStop (May 11, 2007)

Yah both my friends with nice cars names are Ray
Ray in BC has the 240SX and Ray in Calgary has a WRX. I just want a sexy car...not a typical girl car like a pontiac or a neon.

Yesterday at the gym wasn't as X-Core as i would have liked it to be. I had another day of minimal eating so i couldn't preform right at the gym. I went home and then went out again with my friend. 

Got some weird text lasts night though. Cory sent me a TXT about salad fingers, and some othe r guy who has an e-crush kept txting me. 

Can't go to the gym tonight, as for i have to work until 10. Then I'll walk home and pass out.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 11, 2007)

Is E-Crush? An Electronic-Crush  as in Internet Crush...hehe

And ya I just want a good looking car, not the average looking one. Something attractive is all.


----------



## DontStop (May 11, 2007)

an internet crush
he alwways txts me at like 3 a.m asking me if i'm awake.


----------



## katt (May 11, 2007)

How annoying would that be??


----------



## KelJu (May 11, 2007)

DontStop said:


> hehe thanks P-max
> *Yah yesterday i bought a new trance CD and worked out nice and hard to it.
> I love working out when I'm mad. And to make things even better, my legs are leaning right out so my glute development is really noticeable.*
> 
> ...





Finally a somebody who does this also. I use to workout for a while with total rage, and was probably the hardest I will ever workout. I can't do it anymore, because I have nothing to mad at right now. I need to go date some random chick for 3 months, have a huge fight, break up and have some new rage to fuel workouts again.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Finally a somebody who does this also. I use to workout for a while with total rage, and was probably the hardest I will ever workout. I can't do it anymore, because I have nothing to mad at right now. I need to go date some random chick for 3 months, have a huge fight, break up and have some new rage to fuel workouts again.



not smoking cannablis helps too


----------



## KelJu (May 11, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> not smoking cannablis helps too



What, not smoke pot? That just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 11, 2007)

makes alot of sense not many angry potheads, just a few dirty ones


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 11, 2007)

> Finally a somebody who does this also. I use to workout for a while with total rage, and was probably the hardest I will ever workout. I can't do it anymore, because I have nothing to mad at right now. I need to go date some random chick for 3 months, have a huge fight, break up and have some new rage to fuel workouts again.



Ya i use anger a lot too....a lot. It helps big time for those dumb days. Days  my gf bitches and i have a fight with my parents (my parents are savages)...i feel like i can lift 2x my normal no problem.

And if only you could go to my school. You wouldn't need anything to make you angry.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 14, 2007)

For some reason the shift change at work here is always loaded with a bunch of bullshit and people whining and complaining about us turning work over... (the usual thought is, HEY we're not here to power out all the work so you losers can sit and play cards all night even though that's what you do anyway!)

I tend to get my anger fuel right before I work out anyway


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 14, 2007)

What do you do at your job?.
My job is pretty gay, usually because I end up doing everything and eveyone likes to slack off. So glad i dont work today and tomorrow


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 14, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/79593-what-do-you-do-living.html


----------



## KelJu (May 14, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> makes alot of sense not many angry potheads, just a few dirty ones



Well I smoke pot to calm me down. I am an insanely angry person by nature, btu I am mellowing out over time with practice. 



On topic, what the hell are you doing DontStop? Where are the workouts. We are going to bug you until you start lifting again.


----------



## DontStop (May 15, 2007)

Yah I'm a pretty angry person too...i tend to bottle things up. This weekend really sucked. I worked every day. I managed to sneak in, maybe, one workout.

Cardio
1 hour running

Weights
Pile pyramids
Deadlifts 50lbs sets until failure...so alot
leg press...about 180lbs 4 sets 15
lunges until failure X6


----------



## DontStop (May 15, 2007)

But yah, Friday night I just went home I was so tired.
I had my days fill of natives and seniors and didnt want to interact with anybody. I came home and talked to my BF and then slept.

Saturday was my workout and it was peachy. I worked Saturday night and then after went to a guy friends house in north edmonton and watched movies. It was really odd though. I actually wanted to fuck him just for the hell of it. he knew it too, he texted me saturday and told me he sensed it haha and i should have spoke up...but i have to be loyal to my bf.

anyway Sunday my bf called me like 8 times at work. i worked 11 hours on sunday, but i had a break and went out and got baked. came to work high as a bird and turned purple. My friends from lethbridge were up visiting and came to my work though, and they picked me up after work and visited until late. then my bf called again and was all gushy. this morning he actually said he loved me, but he ditched me yesterday?? it was odd.


----------



## DontStop (May 16, 2007)

Well Yesterday was interesting
Had a full day of school and then came home and ran for about 40 minutes. No weights
I'm taking a "supplement" and it was suggested to me that i dont weight train while I'm on it because I'll gain too much muscle

My mom picked me up and we went shopping for a bit. I bought a new G-Star shirt and some new DC's.
I was supposed to meet anthony there but he definately didnt pick up his phone. He called me later and gave me some lame ass excuse.
I told him about this producer from penthouse who wants me to be scenes and for some reason he was all gung ho about it. Hermmm

Stuck in school right now I'm sick to my stomach. I was all last night too i dont know what's wrong


----------



## katt (May 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Well Yesterday was interesting
> Had a full day of school and then came home and ran for about 40 minutes. No weights
> I'm taking a "supplement" and it was suggested to me that i dont weight train while I'm on it because I'll gain too much muscle
> 
> ...



Could have something to do with the new "supplement"???


----------



## DontStop (May 16, 2007)

Yah I'm suspicious of it myself.
My bodybuilding friend gave it to me and told me his gf took it and had good results. EE you guys will hate me but it's winny. and I'm SUPPOSED to only use it for a month, a tiny amount twice a day.

I just tried eating a protein bar for the sake of eating because i cant stomach anything else


----------



## katt (May 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Yah I'm suspicious of it myself.
> My bodybuilding friend gave it to me and told me his gf took it and had good results. EE you guys will hate me but it's winny. and I'm SUPPOSED to only use it for a month, a tiny amount twice a day.
> 
> I just tried eating a protein bar for the sake of eating because i cant stomach anything else



how much is a tiny amount?


----------



## DontStop (May 16, 2007)

3 capsules last me a month
so each pill gets divided into 20 piles


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2007)

Well Dontstop, I don't think you know what you are getting yourself into. Be careful. There is alot more to using steroids than just taking them, alot more. Educate yourself, it is for your own good.

Why would you even take them? You said yourself you put muscle on way to easy, and you don't even want that.


----------



## DontStop (May 16, 2007)

i know i do but he told me that if i just do cardio and not weights I'll lose fat and maintain the muscle i have


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Please just read all the stickies in the Anabolic Zone about post cycle therapy and on cycle precautions. Don't just take them and leave it at that.


----------



## DontStop (May 16, 2007)

ok 
Le sigh I'm so confused!
I like weights but i dont
If i do them i get huge
if i dont i get bored


----------



## katt (May 16, 2007)

Yes you will gain muscle that you may not want... and you have to be aware of the side effects also.. It's certainly nothing to take a guess at..


----------



## DontStop (May 16, 2007)

Well I've asked for help before and pretty much everyone said I'd just get a big clit


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> ok
> Le sigh I'm so confused!
> I like weights but i dont
> If i do them i get huge
> if i dont i get bored



You can only get bigger if you are eating surplus cals. Just eat at maintenance levels and keep training.


----------



## DontStop (May 16, 2007)

evenn if i eat just 1200 cals i can gain it in muscles.
my metabo is f u c k e d from my bullimia, which i'm still trying to recover from


----------



## DontStop (May 16, 2007)

AYou can tell i gain muscle easy even just by looking at my pics. I have a larger frame, so naturally my body just fills out when i train, and i dont want to haha


----------



## katt (May 16, 2007)

DontStop said:


> AYou can tell i gain muscle easy even just by looking at my pics. I have a larger frame, so naturally my body just fills out when i train, and i dont want to haha



So why don't you just go for it and compete?


----------



## DontStop (May 16, 2007)

I don't think It's attractive
I have to car model in the summer, and that requires me to have softer curves instead of being a little brick
I would go for it...but...deep down it's not what i want.


----------



## katt (May 16, 2007)

Gotcha... well, just listen to fufu, and don't eat too much while you're taking the winny

And, yeah, that is a "tiny" amount


----------



## DontStop (May 16, 2007)

Well i dont mean to say it's not attractive, just not for what I'm doing. I hope you didn't take that the wrong way!
I'm definately going to do alot more research on it, but I've found all the research I've done hasnt really answered my questions.


----------



## katt (May 16, 2007)

Not a problem - I didn't take it the wrong way...    

It's really hard to do research,,, it took me forever and I found a few things.. then I had the help of a PA that sent me to a website that is reputable and I have learned a ton


----------



## DontStop (May 16, 2007)

what's the site?


----------



## Nate K (May 16, 2007)

Hey, don't stress about this stuff too much if you are.  Just stay healthy and you will be happy.


----------



## DontStop (May 16, 2007)

I have to stress about it if i have a job this summer that requires me to look practically like a maxim model


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 16, 2007)

Are you gonna be wearing those tiny underpants or tight pants?
will i be able to find ur pics on in the internet after? haha jk.

I dont you would get all bulky, your a girl..things are different for you and i think only if you really do heavy stuff that you'll get muscles showing and get thicker.


----------



## DontStop (May 16, 2007)

i know from experience i get bulky haha
and if you go to tibbymat on nex, that's who i am posing for


----------



## DontStop (May 17, 2007)

Ahh I've had a nice afternoon so far
My friend Asher and I went down to the old pawn shops in china town
We came accross a gallery which had a bunch of weird shit
There was this really cool big metal sculpture
It was of a laty and her nipples were gears (I'm telling you it was big)
and she was driving some sort of contraption, and on the back was a big metal penis it was hilarious

I wish i could find a picture

Then we walked on Jasper Ave because it is beautiful out.

Ahh i cheated. Asher bought a hot dog from fat franks and i had a couple bites.
So good though

All in all the only exercise ive had today is walking a good 2 hours


----------



## DontStop (May 17, 2007)

Never mind! I looked up the gallery and found the vendor name!!
this is her
Shes called shifting lobeda


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 17, 2007)

That's NEAT (non exercise activity thermogenesis) sure it does have slightly higher calorie utilization than just sitting there but I wouldn't call it exercise babe.  

What are you gonna do for your workout today?


----------



## DontStop (May 17, 2007)

haha whats neat is my metal lady who i want to buy!Workout today, if i in fact make it to the gym will likely be shoulders with, le sigh, cardio

I'm SUPPOSED to see anthony tonight but...i dont know if thats gonna happen


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 17, 2007)

Ah who needs him anyway.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 18, 2007)

> Ah who needs him anyway.


 
Her. but for what reason?..thats a secret.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 18, 2007)

> i know from experience i get bulky haha
> and if you go to tibbymat on nex, that's who i am posing for


 
I'll check it out, this should be cool


----------



## DontStop (May 18, 2007)

i dont need him
Im done with men for awhile
last night he pissed me off, literally to the point where i dont even want to look at him.
W.E
fuck it im putting all my energy into school, gym, work

fuck everybody seriously


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 18, 2007)

so much for lovely dovey heh.
im scared to ask what did he do


----------



## DontStop (May 18, 2007)

well we were SUPPOSED to go tand spend the night together, but he had to work until like 9
and i told him id wait at west ed because i was in the city anyways
Well
his phone was turned off all night and i was stranded downtown
i literally cried for like an hour
so essentially right now i feel:
- ugly
- fat
- undesirable
- unimportant
- unwanted
- did i mention fat and ugly


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 18, 2007)

oh..wow, fuck that is pretty gay. 
as gay as this sounds, things will get better.

Your not either what you describe . Your a very important member of this community. C'mon dont bring yourself down cause of that then again when you mention crying for an hour I just go . He should appologize thats very wrong. 

Your not ugly, your sexy  ..vairy.


----------



## DontStop (May 18, 2007)

Well i dont understand what i did to deserve to be treated like that
he still hasnt called me back yet or texted me, and i havent called him or texted him
when i came home me and my mom talked and shes like
"you know what cayla, be happy he didnt call you back. just think to yourself "fuck you anthony, i have better things to do. and if you're going to treat me like shit, then good, dont call" things will get better"

my moms awesome
she sat down and said a bunch of really nice things to be because im still recovering from bullimia and she knows i feel like shit.

shes right though
fuck you anthony

not to toot my own horn or anything but there are so many guys who want me right now. so many. i dont think anthony is quite aware of what he threw away last night


my theme song for this week:
Tears from the moon- Conjure 1 featuring sinnead o'connor

i bought a deep dish CD yesterday too it;s helping


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 18, 2007)

He'll come crying for you, i guarantee it. 



> not to toot my own horn or anything but there are so many guys who want me right now. so many. i dont think anthony is quite aware of what he threw away last night


  Lol kidding.

 He deservs some punishment. I gtg now. get healled girl  peace out.


----------



## DontStop (May 18, 2007)

i should hope he comes fucking crying.
Thanks for listening though
But I'm reealllly depressed right now. like last night i swunbg right back into my bullimia again and i didnt even binge. it was weird


----------



## katt (May 18, 2007)

Life's too short to have bad boyfriends.... there are so many other good ones out there..


----------



## kinkery (May 18, 2007)

DontStop said:


> well we were SUPPOSED to go tand spend the night together, but he had to work until like 9
> and i told him id wait at west ed because i was in the city anyways
> Well
> his phone was turned off all night and i was stranded downtown
> ...



try missing a few payments


----------



## katt (May 18, 2007)

Dump him !


----------



## DontStop (May 18, 2007)

kinkery said:


> try missing a few payments




I value my credit thanks.

And we're not talking so im going to assume we're broken up.
ARG
haha well im kind of cheering up because im listening to Global DJ's and there songs are always happy
"one night in bangkok and the worlds your oyster"

But yah, Im mad enough to start weights again so i'll be posting my workouts, with the inclusion of sets reps weights etc

hooray for my journal being interesting, somewhat, again!!


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 18, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Never mind! I looked up the gallery and found the vendor name!!
> this is her
> Shes called shifting lobeda



Jeebus, look at those nipples!


----------



## DontStop (May 18, 2007)

i know isnt she cool
im going to visit her again next week


----------



## katt (May 18, 2007)

Are the sculptures for sale???  Those are awesome!


----------



## DontStop (May 18, 2007)

yah haha
she's really big!
she probably weighs a ton
but i saw her through a gallery window and it was love at first site
im pretty sure u can buy her


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> yah haha
> she's really big!
> she probably weighs a ton
> but i saw her through a gallery window and it was love at first site
> im pretty sure u can buy her



If you start having wet dreams about her...See a therapist immediately.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 19, 2007)

use a petroleum  
 based lube at least we don't want her getting rusty


----------



## DontStop (May 22, 2007)

Well the long weekend is over and I'm back at shcool. This has probably been the longest weekend of my life. Hold on...alot happened

Friday
After school, me and my best friend mike went to 28 weeks later. I loved it! I tyhought it was way scarier then the first one. Once i got hme i made plans with a friend from the city and we went to globe. it fucking sucked. i hate going to bars in edmonton because i dont know alot of ppl here. Onle really Spruce Grove ppl
Fortunately, one of my hookups lived only a block away so i went to his house and we watched dave chapelle until about 4 in the morning. I passed out on his couch.

Saturday
Saturday morning i was actually supposed to work. But mario slept in until about one. so i had to call work and tell them i was stranded in the city. While mario was sleeping,his roomate came out and made me french toast and we talked about school, degrees, work etc.
ario woke up and we went to drop me off at west ed (we actually kind of hooked up in his jeep but we didnt fuck. me and him have this thing for head we're both addicts.)
So he drops me off at west ed and i planned to meet another friend later that day. So here i am in the mall stranded for like 7 hours waiting for my friend to get off work. i ended up spending most of my time in blue shift gaming which is really gay because its basically a bunch of people sitting around playing world of warcraft
Christ
I also made my way down to good ol circuit circus where i endulged in my fav game in the world, big buck hunter plus.
Brandon finally got there and we went to his house, which might i add was sooo boring. we didnt do anything it was awkward. we liteerally sat there and watched the news. I spent thie night and im so thankful he didnt try and make a move on me because im not attracted to him

Sunday
Sunday i had to work which really blew. But the plus side was that me and anthony kind of started tlking again. He's all like "Tell me what u think of this kim girl blah blah we went to a movie"
It hurt my feelings so fucing bad
And this girl is like but fucking ugly. and i mean but fucking ugly.
So i sent him this convo i was having aboiut brandon gushing to me how much he liked me
and anthony goes
HOW COULD YOU SAY THAT IT'S SO HURTFUL
fuck
After work i went to a party in the country which was awesome. i ran into some lethbridge people there which is always a plus because lethbridge people always know eachother
the party was good besides the fact i drank whiskey and was loud and horny. 
Monday
monday i had to work first thing which went by smoothly
then i came home and came online and anthony started tlking to me
and this is essentially what he said









( in the second post hes tlking about his license plate. he missed court dates and hes all tripped out that if he gets pulled over he'll go to jail for a year. and wtf? beauty and squirrels??)


Now after all that i see some weird things go on on his nex page. hes putting how he likes this girl n shit n hes like "oh yah i have to delete that blah blah
Then
then
fucking then
that kim girl msgs me!!
shes like 
"so i hear your not to happy about me and anthony. who fucking cares we obviously like each other i'll make him way happier then you ever did!!"

So i start thinking
anthony obviously said something to her to make her write me haha and i was on the phone with him when i got this message
i was like
WTF IS THIS!? DID U SAY SOMETHING ABOUT ME TO HER
and hes all like, well im honest i tell people shit

so i said DO U WANNA BE WITH ME OR NOT BLAHDY BLAH BLAH
i pretty much fucking freaked out and hung up on him.

Oh oh, and then anthony messages brandon and tells him to "stay away from his GF"
we're not even going out and i told him this on the phone
hes like "we're not? fine then"

like wtf he must think im pretty stupid im not going to be played.
Brandon messaged me this morning to get mad at me because of anthonys message and i forwarded it to anthony saying "congratulations"

the  message read like this

Congratulations FW: I'm just gpoing to stop liking you, simple as that

and anthony calls me like 2 seconds after and is like
YOU  DONT LIKE ME ANYMORE
im like uhhh no thats what brandon said to me this morning because of ur message


CHRIST FUCK SHIT IM MAD AND ITS AFFECTING MY TRAINING AND DIET


----------



## katt (May 22, 2007)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST!  All I can say is thank gawd it's Monday!


----------



## DontStop (May 22, 2007)

Tuesday actually haha


----------



## katt (May 22, 2007)

Crap - I'm already behind a day ...


----------



## DontStop (May 22, 2007)

haha ahh yah. i hope this week goes ok. anthony is supposed to come with a bonfire wit me this wknd but i feel like avoiding him altogether

i tripped too hard on this guy i know hes lying to me but i dont know im still caught

i sound like such a stupid girl and im totally aware of it but i dont wanna let go

oh well atleast im going to the gym tonight


----------



## DontStop (May 22, 2007)

Anyways, with P-Max's help I've been put on a new sort of plan.
So far my diet today is

meal 1
1 cup soy milk
1 scopp whey
1/4 cup oats ( a shake)

meal 2
1/2c cottage cheese
carrots and radishes

meal 3
4 oz chicken
Large salad no dressing


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 22, 2007)

For a guy who loves you so much I like how work comes before you. Tsk tsk.

Thats very insensitive of him, should beat him. As far as we know its the second time he left you stranded (or i think so)


----------



## DontStop (May 22, 2007)

oh its been more then that
i dont know wtf to think
digital, go on nex and go to kimmie.xo and tell me what u think
she has like anthonys name in hearts n shit. i could fucking kill someone im so mad
and then he tells me hes ditching her
and he thought she was the one because she can play pool!?!?!

hes like
"well she lives 4 minutes away from me and has a stable job, but she isnbt as smart as u or as pretty"
fuckkk


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 22, 2007)

Ouch...that fucking sucks. If anyone deservs to be dead is that girl.As sad is this sounds she probably has him seduced someway and he obviously fell for her. Anthony should really start thinking of what he is doing, someone should knock some sense into him. 

I can't access nexo in here. My school has it banned sorry. I'll do it after school at home....

This is ironic.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 22, 2007)

I gtg, class is over again. Ttyl.


----------



## DontStop (May 22, 2007)

That girl is fucking shit.
And how dare she msg me
Apparently she's going to ask anthony out and i asked him what he'd say and he was like "shes not going to get a chance to ask me out"
He's lying
Someone should knock some sense into him
He attempted to crawl back to me last night but then i got that msg from her and ahh
i dont know
shes so fucking ugly too i cant even believe it


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2007)

I didn't read all of what you wrote because I have better things to do with my time than reading the problems of the teenage dating scene.  Afterall, I have myself to worry about in that regard.

With that being said, as Digital mentioned, the guy can't live without his car, his girlfriend, and his job?  I mean, excuse me?  The fact that he's comparing his car and his job to the girl he supposedly can't live without is just plain stupidity.

I don't know enough of the situation, perhaps I'll chime in from time to time so I can get a better understanding of what it is we're dealing with up in her'


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 22, 2007)

ok. Wow. This is weird.
This chick:




I'd give 4/10... 
she is so skinny and ugh, basically Fugly
And


> To: Kimmie.xo
> From: *****
> Date: Sat May 19, 2007 4:06 pm
> Subject: No Subject
> ...


^ Anthony is a dick. There are millions of other ways to 'get money off his visa', maybe something like doing some nice for your own gf. for once.


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2007)

DontStop said:


> 3 capsules last me a month
> so each pill gets divided into 20 piles



Holy shit, DontDoit, sorry, I couldn't help myself. But jokes aside, Fufu is right. That is a terrible idea.


----------



## DontStop (May 23, 2007)

was that on her page?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 23, 2007)

We need a new picture.  Heres a idea

You standing by a barbwire fence looking out over the alberta prairie contemplating your lost love anthony


----------



## DontStop (May 23, 2007)

haha i dont know.


----------



## DontStop (May 23, 2007)

im done complaining i just recently stopped caring


----------



## NordicNacho (May 23, 2007)

DontStop said:


> im done complaining i just recently stopped caring




Herea another idea

You with a Cheap Bottle of Cannadian Whiskey.  Something like Black Velvet you don't care anymore because you have numbed yourself to the pain.


----------



## DontStop (May 23, 2007)

haha i really dont care. i adore him but, that bitch is butt fucking ugly
and i tell him like every day
if he wants a fucking ugly stupid braud, go hard.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 23, 2007)

heh. dont worry about it, dont hurt urself just because he is making a dumb mistake. 

So hows the workout plan for today gonna . And i think you added a new pic. very nice hehhe


----------



## NordicNacho (May 23, 2007)

Heres a song you can drink too




YouTube Video


----------



## NordicNacho (May 23, 2007)

YouTube - Brooks & Dunn-Lost And Found


----------



## DontStop (May 23, 2007)

i love how the links dont work


----------



## oaktownboy (May 23, 2007)

reading ur entry makes me think of Laguna Beach..i always watched that shit thinking are people really that shallow and stupid? i read ur entry and just can't help but laugh..why u sweatin over some dude? ur 18!! ur a woman fuck all that bullshit...my god


----------



## DontStop (May 23, 2007)

I admit to how pathetic and stupid is
I don't watch TV so this "laguna Beah" is unfamiliar ground to me. But i suppose it would genralize about all the stupid emotional shit you go through as a "Teen"
God damn hormones


----------



## oaktownboy (May 23, 2007)

most people don't know how to be real..they love playing mind games and talking shit..


----------



## DontStop (May 23, 2007)

It's an annoyance to say the least
One that is beyond my control


----------



## oaktownboy (May 23, 2007)

yeh it is...just don't kick it with those types of people


----------



## DontStop (May 23, 2007)

I dont usually
But something aout this fellow. I dont no
ahh
like i said though
With gym time comes the right kind of scoial time.
And I'm looking forward to training
I'm going tonight and i think im supersetting legs with shoulders


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2007)

I think what Oaktown means is that you're a chick, a chick thats hot as fuck.  You should be the one having guys chase after you, not the other way around.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 23, 2007)

I think this lady can help you.






YouTube Video


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 23, 2007)

So wait... are we still having dinner this weekend?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> So wait... are we still having dinner this weekend?



Let me double check my schedule, but I could've sworn I had a Chuck 'E' Cheese reservation for saturday.


----------



## DontStop (May 24, 2007)

Ahh I'm not a confident person. I have guys after me, but I'm immature and go for the ones that run away

Anywho

This morning I rand at an average of 7.0mph for about an hour. i threw in some sprints. Come with me-P-Diddy always pumps me up and i sprinted like 10mph to that one

I've planned my diet like this today:
Meal one:
1 scoop syntha 6 (200)
1 cup soy (80)
100 cals worht of oats (100)
Alll in a shake. it actually made me sick. i think tomorrow I'll only have half a scoop of protein

Meal two:
1/2 c cottage cheese 1% (100)
chopped cucumber (10)

Meal threee
3oz chicken breast (150)
salad (20)
2 tbsp dress (40)

Meal four (pre workout)
- apple (80)
- 3 oz chicken (150)
salad (20)
1 tbsp dress (20)

Meal five
- 1 can tuna (120)
- Veggies (20)
- 1 tbsp Udos oil (120)

estimated total: 1230

Ddint manage to do legs n shoulders yesterday so i'll do it today
A.M: 1 hour cardio
PM: Legs (4 sets 20) Shoulders (4 sets 15) supersetting.
Squat/ front raise
hack squat/ lateral raise
legcurl/ overhead press
kickback/ "shoulder flye"
lunges/ shrugs
30 min HIIT
Abs ( 3 sets 25)
- hanging leg raise
- reverse curl
- decline curl with medicine ball
- twists on decline
finish with high rep crunches until failure and 3 sets of planks


----------



## DontStop (May 25, 2007)

Yesterday was great! I followed my plan to a T and i feel so good!
I went for a long time and trained hard
Won't be able to workout today becaus ei have work tonight but my diet is as follows

Meal one
1/4 c oats (100)
1 cup soy (80)
1/2 scoop protein (100)

Meal two
1 can tuna (120)
Broccoli (50)

Meal 3
3 oz Chicken (150)
broccoli (70)

Meal 4
1/2 c 1% cottage cheese (100)

Meal 5
3 oz chicken (150)
salad (30)


----------



## katt (May 25, 2007)

You're diet looks pretty good!  Are you supplementing with any fish oils, multi-vit, etc.?


----------



## DontStop (May 25, 2007)

Yah I have a multi Vitamin in the k\mornign along with 1 to 2 tbsps of "Udo's Oil" a day


----------



## katt (May 25, 2007)

I've never had udo's before.. it looks pretty jam-packed !  I may have to  try that... You can put it in your shake,,?   Is it tasteless?


----------



## DontStop (May 25, 2007)

Yah i usually put it in my shake/oatmeal. it has a fishy taste to it, so if i dont have it in a shake i'll just put it in water, hold my breath and drink it.

I've noticed huge improvements in the appearence of my skin and hair since I've started using it


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 25, 2007)

I might try this as well. I gotta go pick up some fish oil so i'll check this too. Does GNC have it. Hmm.


----------



## DontStop (May 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if GNC has it. My mom always picks it up.
I'll check


K i called her she says any health food store has it but it's expensive


----------



## NordicNacho (May 25, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> I might try this as well. I gotta go pick up some fish oil so i'll check this too. Does GNC have it. Hmm.



no fish oil in it I don't think guys bodies can convert it


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 25, 2007)

I see, good to know.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 25, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I dont usually
> But something aout this fellow. I dont no
> ahh



i'll tell you why..in my experiences, i've learned that hot women (I'm talking dime pieces) have very low self-esteem. dunno why..they just do and they always go with the guys that treat em like shit or give them backhanded compliments


----------



## Nate K (May 25, 2007)

Come with me remake by P-Diddy daddy is crunk, with the godzilla roar?   that may be a diff. song.


----------



## DontStop (May 25, 2007)

yah thats the led zeppelin version that i love


----------



## DontStop (May 25, 2007)

i posted this as a thread but i had to post it here hahaha this makes me so happy. mr 300 has been a good friend of mine and now he just upped his status after telling me some things about anthony

pappy;; --educe-- says:
can u do me a favor
[No Fate] says:
?
pappy;; --educe-- says:
tell me what u think of kimmie.xo on nex
[No Fate] says:
anthony's new fuck toy ?
pappy;; --educe-- says:
haha apparently
pappy;; --educe-- says:
he called me last ngiht and was all "ooo i miss you"
pappy;; --educe-- says:
and i think shes butt fucking ugly
[No Fate] says:
lol she is
pappy;; --educe-- says:
HAHA
pappy;; --educe-- says:
thank god im not the only one who thinks so
[No Fate] says:
pic 1 was liek ick
[No Fate] says:
pic 2 was like hmmm potential, then the rest werel iek wtf happened bitch
pappy;; --educe-- says:
yah haha
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i told him today
pappy;; --educe-- says:
well i left him a msg
pappy;; --educe-- says:
appy;; --educe-- says:
the reason i did like you was because you were "hard to get"
pappy;; --educe-- says:
but now i fucking see you go for the ugliest fucking girls hahaha you're fucking easy!!!

pappy;; --educe-- says:
haha and really i did think he played hard to get and then i see her and im like blah you;'re a waste of tim
pappy;; --educe-- says:
e*
[No Fate] says:
lol
[No Fate] says:
beertities
[No Fate] says:
look at the good she was dating for 4 yrs
pappy;; --educe-- says:
hahaha
[No Fate] says:
shes ALL on my shit
[No Fate] says:
and apparently loves it in the ass
pappy;; --educe-- says:
cheers big ears (to him) haha get er done
[No Fate] says:
she told me lastnight on the phone
[No Fate] says:
and i hate talkign on the phone, she just looks liek a princes / prude et
[No Fate] says:
c
[No Fate] says:
then shes liek i love it in the ass im liek 
[No Fate] says:
your sooooo dead
pappy;; --educe-- says:
hahaha
pappy;; --educe-- says:
record it!!
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i wanna hear her go "oww you fucker that fucking hurts"
[No Fate] says:
it shall be an ass mashathon
[No Fate] says:
lol
[No Fate] says:
i sent her cell a pic of my dank this morn
[No Fate] says:
then right after " oops i meant to delete that not send it "
[No Fate] says:
she called right after
[No Fate] says:
lol
[No Fate] says:
left a message" you SOOO meant to send that u wanted me to see that u dirty boy you "
[No Fate] says:
i was scared of what she was gonna say on my voicemail lol
pappy;; --educe-- says:
lol you're so transparent lol
pappy;; --educe-- says:
lol
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i was reading a penthouse the other day
pappy;; --educe-- says:
and there was a butt plug with horse hair coming out the back
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i lol'd
[No Fate] says:
lmfao
[No Fate] says:
wtf
pappy;; --educe-- says:
lol hey did beertities get her first pic taken by quang?
[No Fate] says:
im not sure ill ask when she calls me back
[No Fate] says:
theres a thread in the sex forum
[No Fate] says:
about head
[No Fate] says:
glenda is giving tips
[No Fate] says:
lol u should go in n give some
pappy;; --educe-- says:
haha is glenda even good at head
pappy;; --educe-- says:
when i explain how i give head in the sex forum i get 92387429 messages
[No Fate] says:
actually ye rlly good but cant go deep at all
[No Fate] says:
shes lacking tits tho
pappy;; --educe-- says:
well then boo for her
[No Fate] says:
indeed
[No Fate] says:
oh
[No Fate] says:
sylvia on my friends list
[No Fate] says:
err
[No Fate] says:
sylvie
[No Fate] says:
30 yrs old
[No Fate] says:
seriously
[No Fate] says:
VIRGIN tight
[No Fate] says:
i was liek wtf
[No Fate] says:
n shes liek i can do the splits, n i thought to myself..... liek a stripper
[No Fate] says:
then she wouldnt tell me what she does for work, as i was leavin in the morning, i found her stripper bag... complete with posters magnets, lighters loonies etc
pappy;; --educe-- says:
hahaha
pappy;; --educe-- says:
eeee
[No Fate] says:
and shes stuck on me like fucking glue
[No Fate] says:
like shes obsessed
pappy;; --educe-- says:
love hunter? 
[No Fate] says:
im thinking so
[No Fate] says:
lol
pappy;; --educe-- says:
ahh code red. ditch her
[No Fate] says:
she is kinda strange tho
pappy;; --educe-- says:
how so
[No Fate] says:
like shell say random shit outta nowhere
[No Fate] says:
and shes seriously the loudest lay
[No Fate] says:
ever
pappy;; --educe-- says:
is that good or bad?
[No Fate] says:
good and bad
[No Fate] says:
lol
[No Fate] says:
it lets me know im doin my job, but it gets annoying
[No Fate] says:
and when she cums she like slaps her own legs nd liek shaes hardcore liek seizurel ike
pappy;; --educe-- sends:


pappy;; --educe-- says:
haha eee
[No Fate] says:
she has fake tits too
[No Fate] says:
but
[No Fate] says:
i never woulda known if she hadnt told me
[No Fate] says:
its a good job
[No Fate] says:
bout the same size as urs
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i hate mine
[No Fate] says:
y
[No Fate] says:
lol
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i just dont like them at all
[No Fate] says:
u loved them few months ago
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i did but now i decided i dont
[No Fate] says:
lmfao
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i just look at them and im like "eww"
[No Fate] says:
ill appreciate them more to make u love them again
pappy;; --educe-- says:
haha ok
[No Fate] says:
haha
[No Fate] says:
*boggles ur breasts*
pappy;; --educe-- says:
haha i can lick them
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i can seriously squish em then lick them i tried it one day when i was bored
[No Fate] says:
i wanna!
pappy;; --educe-- says:
go hard haha
[No Fate] says:
lmfao
pappy;; --educe-- says:
haha im tight as sin right now too
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i havent got laid since, oh, january
[No Fate] says:
what about ant ?
pappy;; --educe-- says:
nope not once
[No Fate] says:

[No Fate] says:
prolly hiding his warts
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i didnt even give him head haha
pappy;; --educe-- says:
HAHA
[No Fate] says:
poor
[No Fate] says:
guy
[No Fate] says:
i hear hes kinda small too actually
pappy;; --educe-- says:
haha whatever. he's going for a donkeyt so i hope he has fun with that
pappy;; --educe-- says:
really??
pappy;; --educe-- says:
small?
[No Fate] says:
dank wise
pappy;; --educe-- says:
please, do go on
pappy;; --educe-- says:
who told u
[No Fate] says:
the girl he cheated on with me
pappy;; --educe-- says:
lololol
pappy;; --educe-- says:
like how big?
[No Fate] says:
5 inches ?
pappy;; --educe-- says:
ahhhhhh ahahahahahahahahaha
[No Fate] says:
guestimated
pappy;; --educe-- says:
im actually glad now
[No Fate] says:
lol
[No Fate] says:
; Just hold me tight, lay by my side Let me be the one who calls you baby said:
blahh.my eye wont stop watering
[No Fate] said:
sorry i jizzed in it
pappy;; --educe-- says:
dristan and then visine
[No Fate] says:
lmfao

Transfer of "Mr. Sam - Insight ft. Kirsty Hawkshaw (T4L Deep Impact Rmx).mp3" is complete.

[No Fate] says:
procedures to "get the r out "
[No Fate] says:
red*
pappy;; --educe-- says:
hahaha
[No Fate] sends:

Open(Alt+P) 
[No Fate] says:
what u think of girl on left
[No Fate] says:
shes a goo friend of mine
pappy;; --educe-- says:
hey when you worked at cowboys did u know someone named kevin??
[No Fate] says:
but recently confessed shes had this huge thing for me for yrs
pappy;; --educe-- says:
k il check er out
[No Fate] says:
kevin ye hes a fucking hurtbag
pappy;; --educe-- says:
lol
pappy;; --educe-- says:
hes the slut of our school
[No Fate] says:
everyone there hates him
pappy;; --educe-- says:
reallly

You have successfully received C:\Documents and Settings\NEO\My Documents\My Received Files\scan0001.jpg from [No Fate].

pappy;; --educe-- says:
yah he was telling me the other day he hung out with a girl until 6 in the morning and didnt even get a piece
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i lol'd
[No Fate] says:
rofl
[No Fate] says:
u know
[No Fate] says:
the "syphillis"outbreak
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i like her lips
[No Fate] says:
started @ cowboys
pappy;; --educe-- says:
im glad ive never been there
[No Fate] says:
there was one girl there
[No Fate] says:
fuckign slept with UUURRRbody
[No Fate] says:
but not i *salutes*
pappy;; --educe-- says:
you're immune anyways right?
[No Fate] says:
something about her screamed dirty
pappy;; --educe-- says:
lol the way she dressed? the way she talked? the smell lurking in her regime?
[No Fate] says:
lol
[No Fate] says:
im not sure i could just pick up on something
[No Fate] says:
all the guys were like " did u fuck tammy yet"
[No Fate] says:
i said no
[No Fate] says:
they were all WHY and giggling
[No Fate] says:
i had the last laugh when they all started getting it
[No Fate] says:
and sleepign with random whores from the bar 
pappy;; --educe-- says:
lol
pappy;; --educe-- says:
thats why i dont like edmonton bars
pappy;; --educe-- says:
whores *cough* whores everywhere
[No Fate] says:
ye
[No Fate] says:
thursdays @ cowboys are fun again
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i like calgary bars better class ahoy
[No Fate] says:
to watch all the fresh 18's getting mashed
[No Fate] says:
lol
pappy;; --educe-- says:
lol i practically just turned 18
pappy;; --educe-- says:
but my rep isnt too peachy 
[No Fate] says:
how so ?
pappy;; --educe-- says:
lol i dont know. ppl just know ive had alot of sex. my reasoning simply being because i like it, but others are like "eee slut"
pappy;; --educe-- says:
well i havent had that much, but more then alot of my friends
pappy;; --educe-- says:
like when u and i hooked up, i had already been with like 15 ppl, but you couldnt tell??or could you?
[No Fate] says:
lol i never knew that 
[No Fate] says:
but no i couldnt
pappy;; --educe-- says:
yah im discrete about it 
pappy;; --educe-- says:
but for me, some ppl may think thats slutty, but personally, i think sluts are in it for attention. i justlike it
pappy;; --educe-- says:
like i could call you a slut, or i could say u just really like sex
[No Fate] says:

simpleysweet said to me on nex " soooo sexy"



[No Fate] says:
i replied with, soooo fat "
[No Fate] says:
ye i dont call anyone a slut rlly
[No Fate] says:
we all love sex
[No Fate] says:
its human nature
pappy;; --educe-- says:
exactly
pappy;; --educe-- says:
its what every living thing has been put on earth to do
pappy;; --educe-- says:
except a-sexual
[No Fate] says:
word
[No Fate] says:
they just masturbate
[No Fate] says:
lol
pappy;; --educe-- says:
haha wtf wouldnt it be weird if people could like "bud" and produce a-sexually lolol
pappy;; --educe-- says:
like have afetus growing out of ur hip or something HAHA wow 
[No Fate] says:
lolol
[No Fate] says:
BLOOP
[No Fate] says:
as it falls
pappy;; --educe-- says:
lol when i was little i used to think u pooped babies
[No Fate] says:
hahahah
[No Fate] says:
somehow i was not paying attention in sex ed in like grade 5
[No Fate] says:
and i thought an erection was when guys peed blood when they got hard
[No Fate] says:
lol
pappy;; --educe-- says:
lololol
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i thought you peed out of your vag too
pappy;; --educe-- says:
i didnt know there was another little area
[No Fate] says:
lol
pappy;; --educe-- says:
lol ever since you told me the small penis thing ive just been so happy 
pappy;; --educe-- says:
thanks!
[No Fate] says:
lol
[No Fate] says:
why
pappy;; --educe-- says:
haha i dont know. now i dont feel like im missing out
[No Fate] says:
lololololol


----------



## DontStop (May 28, 2007)

This weekend was relatively good
My diet was inconsistent but i got in a good chest workout on Saturday
Dumbell Press (weight in pounds=combined weight of dumbells) 25X20lbs, 20X20lbs, 15X40lbs, 15X40lbs, 20X30lbs
Decline Press 25X20lbs, 15X30lbs, 15X30lbs, 15X30lbs, 10X50lbs, 10X50lbs
Incline Press (starting to hurt) 12X15lbs, 12X15lbs
Seated Press 15X60lbs X3

Then i did some "core" work
Deadlifts 15X60lbs, 15X70lbs, 15X90lbs, 15X90lbs, 15X90lbs
Back Extensions 3 sets 15 with 25lbs plate
Roman chair 3 sets 15
Crunch on bench 3 sets 20
Crunch with medicine ball 2 sets 15
Crunch on decline 3 sets 15

Finished with 50 minutes cardio

kept me sore most of the weekend
Today my diet is mega gay

Meal one
Whey (100)
1/2c Berries (60)
Soy (50)

Meal Two 
apple (80)

Meal three
Greek Salad (75)
3oz Chicken (150)

Meal 4
One can Tuna (120)

Meal 5
3oz Chicken (150)
Salad (30)
Dressing (40)

Tonight I think I'm going to do some lower body and back


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 30, 2007)

You say it's mega gay but really the only thing I see wrong with it is you're only having an apple for your second meal.  Personally I wouldn't say that counts as a meal but for such a low total calorie count it's passable.

What tuna do you use?  Have you considered having salmon instead?  It's much lower in sodium and much higher in the healthy oils.


----------



## katt (May 30, 2007)

I agree, at least you're keeping you protein up   

I would litterly starve on your diet


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

ahh i dont like salmon!! I'm using gold seal tuna


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 30, 2007)




----------

